# Notebook für CAD Programme wie Catia, Creo



## ibooxa (4. September 2018)

*Notebook für CAD Programme wie Catia, Creo*

Hallo Zusammen, 

bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen Notebook für die Arbeit. 

Anforderungen: 

CAD Programme wie Catia oder Creo sollten gut darauf laufen sowie Powerpoint, Excel usw..

Meine Vorstellung ist: 
Zoll: 13-15
RAM: 16 GB 
Prozessor: i7....? 
Festplatte: SSD..? 
Grafikkarte: spielt eigentlich soweit ich weis erstmal nicht so eine große Rolle für die Programme. 
wünsch: lange AKKU laufzeit

Könnt Ihr mir evtl. etwas empfehlen, was auf jeden Fall dabei sein muss, damit die CAD Programme gut laufen? 
Zudem sollte der Preis höchstens 1500 (+- 100€)  liegen. 


Danke!


----------



## DKK007 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Programme wie Catia, Creo*

Welche Größe soll es haben?


----------



## ibooxa (5. September 2018)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Programme wie Catia, Creo*

Zwischen 13-15 zoll


----------



## ibooxa (5. September 2018)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Programme wie Catia, Creo*

Hätte jemand einen Vorschlag? Wäre sehr dankbar


----------



## amdahl (5. September 2018)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Programme wie Catia, Creo*

Die Sparversion: Lenovo Thinkpad W541 | thinkspot

Damit die CAD-Programme so laufen wie man sich das von einem Arbeits-PC wünscht würde ich hier schon auf eine Quadro oder FirePro Grafikkarte setzen. Je nachdem wie komplex die Modelle sind mit denen du arbeitest brauchst du auch eher etwas aus dem highend-Segment.
Neugeräte mit halbwegs passender Ausstattung kosten aber eher 2000€ aufwärts. Die üblichen Verdächtigen hier: Thinkpad P52, Zbook 15,


----------



## ibooxa (5. September 2018)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Programme wie Catia, Creo*

Würde gerne eine bessere Leistung haben bzw. 8 RAM sind mir zu wenig.


----------



## amdahl (5. September 2018)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Programme wie Catia, Creo*

Du kannst ja einfach nochmal "8 RAM" dazu stecken. Oder noch mehr, je nachdem wie viel du willst. Das W541 hat 4 Slots die man mit bis zu 4x8GB SODIMM DDR3 bestücken kann. Wenn du das nicht selbst machen willst: der Shop den ich dir verlinkt habe rüstet auf Anfrage so ziemlich alles nach was möglich ist.

Eine Alternative: HP ZBook 15 G2 | LapStore.de


----------



## ibooxa (6. September 2018)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Programme wie Catia, Creo*

amdal vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldungen. Zudem habe ich jetzt meine Meinung geändert...  . Ich würde gerne doch für einen Leistungsstarken Notebook mehr Geld ausgeben, sprich 2000€ +- 100€ . Würdest du mir dann immer noch Thinkpad 52 empfehlen?


----------



## amdahl (6. September 2018)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Programme wie Catia, Creo*

Mach dir am Besten selbst ein Bild davon: Test Lenovo ThinkPad P52 (i7, P1000, FHD) Workstation - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## bastian123f (6. September 2018)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Programme wie Catia, Creo*

Also am Besten wäre natürlich ein Laptop mit einen i7 8. Generation, 16GB RAM, SSD und einer Quadro Grafikkarte. 
Die Quadrokarte wird in der Preisregion eher nicht so zu finden sein. Aber das macht nicht viel. Dafür findet man auf jeden Fall schon Laptops mit sehr guten Konfigs.
Hier mal i7 8 Gen, 16GB RAM, SSD (+HDD) und MX150: Access Denied

Oder dann i7, 16 GB, SSD und GTX 1070 oder 1060: Access Denied


----------



## DasTier81 (7. September 2018)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Programme wie Catia, Creo*

Bei solchen Sachen setzt ich auf DELL 

Access Denied

Schaust mal 16GB I7 7700HQ Quadro GK 15 Zoll 



Liegen da jetzt bei 1285 € zzgl.  Steuer bis bei 1542 €


----------



## bastian123f (7. September 2018)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Programme wie Catia, Creo*



DasTier81 schrieb:


> Bei solchen Sachen setzt ich auf DELL
> 
> Access Denied
> 
> ...



Da wäre aber dann ein i7 8. Generation besser. Der i7 8550U hat nur 15 Watt TDP anstatt die 45 vom 7700HQ (Längere Akkulaufzeit). Zudem taktet er leicht höher.

Oder der i7 8750H. Der hat bei gleicher TDP (45 Watt) 2 Kerne meh, die auch noch höher Takten. Mit den 6 Kernen/12 Threads, kannst du dann auch schöne Renderbilder der Baugruppen rauslassen und musst nicht ewig lange warten.

Es gibt eigentlich da keinen Grund mehr auf den alten 7700HQ zu setzen.


----------



## DasTier81 (10. September 2018)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Programme wie Catia, Creo*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Da wäre aber dann ein i7 8. Generation besser. Der i7 8550U hat nur 15 Watt TDP anstatt die 45 vom 7700HQ (Längere Akkulaufzeit). Zudem taktet er leicht höher.
> 
> Oder der i7 8750H. Der hat bei gleicher TDP (45 Watt) 2 Kerne meh, die auch noch höher Takten. Mit den 6 Kernen/12 Threads, kannst du dann auch schöne Renderbilder der Baugruppen rauslassen und musst nicht ewig lange warten.
> 
> Es gibt eigentlich da keinen Grund mehr auf den alten 7700HQ zu setzen.



Stimmt schon aber bei dem Budget wirste nicht mehr bekommen , zumindest bei DELL nicht .


----------



## bastian123f (10. September 2018)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Programme wie Catia, Creo*



DasTier81 schrieb:


> Stimmt schon aber bei dem Budget wirste nicht mehr bekommen , zumindest bei DELL nicht .



Der TE hat soweit auch nicht geschrieben, dass er nur DELL will.


----------



## DasTier81 (11. September 2018)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Programme wie Catia, Creo*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Der TE hat soweit auch nicht geschrieben, dass er nur DELL will.



Schlechten Tag ? , das war auf den Beitrag von mir bezogen das es bei Dell "zumindest"  keinen zu dem Preis gibt ...  Soweit ich  hier sehe gibt´s ja sonst kaum Vorschläge , die dem TE irgendwie helfen könnten.
Außer die üblichen 3. Klassiker "Gamer Laptops" .


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. September 2018)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Programme wie Catia, Creo*

Für mich wäre ein 13 Zoll Bildschirm ein no Go bei den vielen kleinen Schaltflächen in catia.
Da würd ich verzweifeln.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (11. September 2018)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Programme wie Catia, Creo*

Braucht man keine Sentinel Dongle ?

Als ich mal GibbsCAM offen geschaltet habe, da war noch Parallel Port am Start, heute ist das USB. 2D, 2,5D, 3D, Solids. Je höher der Bildschirm aufgelöst ist und umso größerder Bildschirm ist, desto mehr Spaß macht das.

86000 Maschinensätze im Postprozessor für die BMW Motorrad Gepäckträgerform schafte ein Pentium 4 ganz locker mit GedasNT über ISDN von BMW ganz locker. EIZO Flexscan 24er hat den Gepäckträger in die Augen gestrahlt.

Die Form wurde mit einem Schaftfräser auf 1mm überstand abgezeilt und ich dann mit der Form zur Vergüterei. Schwarz kam die Form aus dem Ofen und Stufen. Kohlenstoff geschwitzt hat die. Dann die 35.000 U/min Hochfrequenzspindel und einen 1mm Wolframcarbidfräser. Kühlmittel aus, nur Luft.

BMW dann wow. Bosch Türschweisselektroden mit stirngeschliffenem  Wolframcarbiddraht auf gefräste Messing oder Bronze Eelektroden hart gelötet, Acetylen, O2 ?


----------



## Abductee (11. September 2018)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Programme wie Catia, Creo*

Eine extrem hohe Auflösung auf einem sehr kleinen Monitor macht zum Arbeiten aber auch keinen Spaß, da muss man ja 2cm vor dem Bildschirm kleben um was zu erkennen.
Die gruselige Skalierung von Windows machts da auch nicht besser.
 Alles unter 22" ist zu klein für lange Bildschirmarbeit, ein externer 22-34" ist meiner Meinung nach für ein gesundes Arbeiten pflicht.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (11. September 2018)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Programme wie Catia, Creo*

Für CAD/CAM nimmt man für CAD also ersteres ziemlich geile Monitore, an der Maschine selbst, also CAM, kann der Schirm von der Haidenhain Steuerung auch etwas größer sein als der Notaustaster 

So wird ein Schuh draus. Akkuleistung und Schirm so geil wie es geht. Geht auch in 13 Zoll Monochrom, so haben wir angefangen. RS232 Kabel löten. Monochrom Laptop mit LCD Display.


----------



## seahawk (12. September 2018)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Programme wie Catia, Creo*

CATIA auf 13" wird grausam werden und selbst 15" wird keinen Spaß machen. Wenn man keinen externen Monitor dazu kauft würde ich 17" empfehlen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. September 2018)

*AW: Notebook für CAD Programme wie Catia, Creo*



Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Braucht man keine Sentinel Dongle ?
> 
> Als ich mal GibbsCAM offen geschaltet habe, da war noch Parallel Port am Start, heute ist das USB. 2D, 2,5D, 3D, Solids. Je höher der Bildschirm aufgelöst ist und umso größerder Bildschirm ist, desto mehr Spaß macht das.
> 
> ...



Dein geschreibsel ist immer mit Fachworten gefüllt und hoert sich toll an.... Ergibt aber generell immer wenig Sinn. 

Was hat der Sentinel dongle hiermit zu tun? 
Selbst wenn er den noch brauchen würde, was unwahrscheinlich ist da lizensvergaben mittlerweile in der Regel  über den Server laufen, hat das. Mit dem Thema der frage nach notebook Hardware praktisch garnix zu tun. 

Was dann dein ganzes Geschreibsel uebe den NC/Cam Prozess mit CAD Catia zu tun haben soll, frage ich mich ebenfalls. Hier wird explizit nach CAD gefragt und nicht nach einer programmiersoftware fuer CNC Maschinen.

Mit deinem Text zum Fräsprozess an sich mit dem abweichen auf lötprozesse kommst du so weit vom Thema weg, dass es schon nicht mehr feierlich ist. 

Ich stelle mir Diskussionen mit dir im RL echt schwierig vor, ja fast schon unangenehm, vor.

Und damit mein Text nicht nur lang und völlig am Thema vorbei und wertlos fuer den TE ist, wie eben jener deiner, noch mein Tipp zum Thema an den TE:

- unbedingt eine 3d Maus besorgen (falls du die nicht eh schon hast und du ja im eingangspost nach equipment fragst) 
Ich setze momentan auf die hier, weil ich auf die schnellsten angewiesen bin:
3Dconnexion SpaceMouse Enterprise: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Die standardmodelle fuer wenig Geld sind aber Genauso gut im handling und imo ein Muss. 

- nimm mindestens einen 17 Zoll Bildschirm. Auflösung nicht so wichtig. Fuer die Arbeit am Arbeitsplatz unbedingt einen 24 Zoll Monitor verwenden, Füll HD Auflösung. Dafür reicht auch die Leistung einer kleinen Design gpu. 

- bei Catia ist mehr RAM immer gut... Ich habe hier 24gb im Rechner und bekomme den permanent so voll, dass ich Fehlermeldungen bekomme bzw. der Rechner auf den virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher auslagern. Das liegt daran das ich sehr komplexe Modelle in mehreren gleichzeitigen Catia sessions bearbeite.
Mehr RAM ist also wirklich immer gut  

GENERELL ABER GANZ WICHTIG:
Es wird nicht ersichtlich was du damit konstruierst. Catia laeuft auch sehr gut mit einer GeForce  mobile gpu ohne viel Leistung wenn deine Modelle nicht zu gross sind. 
Wenn du griessere Produkte mit vielen unterprodukten  und  parts und vor allem mit parametriesierung und Formeln in deinem Modellen arbeitest, ja, dann brauchst du Power. 

Fuer ein paar einfache  Modelle aber, da reicht mittlerweile jedes Aldi Notebook. 

Was genau willst du damit also konstruieren?


----------

